# Columbia MFA program



## Taurus_Gemini (Sep 19, 2008)

I applied last year but the application was turned down - does anyone know which part of the materials they put the most emphasis on?

I am a bit worried since I cannot seem to find any good referees since I graduated from university more than eight years ago and I am not exactly sure I want my current employer to know that I have plans to quit the job and go to film school.

BTW, does anyone know if there are cheaper solid alternatives to Columbia in the New York region?

Many thanks!


----------



## Tobsterius (Oct 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by Taurus_Gemini:
> I applied last year but the application was turned down - does anyone know which part of the materials they put the most emphasis on?
> 
> I am a bit worried since I cannot seem to find any good referees since I graduated from university more than eight years ago and I am not exactly sure I want my current employer to know that I have plans to quit the job and go to film school.
> ...



CCNY's MFA program looks rather promising and it's positively more affordable than NYU or Columbia.


----------



## gloria (Nov 11, 2008)

CCNY?I once heard CUNY was promising and affordable.Anyway,thanks for Tobsterius's msg.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Nov 12, 2008)

a bit off topic... but does anyone know about CCNY's BFA program?


----------

